# kw190 question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all I finally got to setup my kw190 transformer. Everything works except the whistle button.I think I saw something about this but after searching a coupla times I didn`t find anything.

You turn it one way and nothing,turn it the other way and the train speeds up.ya-all got any suggestions what to look for.I don`t want to shoot it as it makes too much noise when I shoot my cannon Any help appreciated,of course.

tomorrow is Monday here in the valley,enjoy it and stay safe,regards,Everett


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try reversing the wires, if that doesn't work it could be the rectifier disk. Does the whistle work with another transformer? Or on another layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect with the whistle button is dirty or mis-adjusted contacts on the top plate. Next is the Selenium rectifier disk. Of course, the previous post is certainly worth a look, if you have it wired backwards modern locomotives won't whistle, but older PW locomotives don't care about the polarity.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*whistle*

Thanks,fellas.. yes,it works on a cheap transformer. I get time I`ll set it back up and reverse the wires. I unhooked it and set it back on the shelf.I tried it on the gp38 diesel.

have a good tomorrow,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the GP38 has an electronic horn, reversing the wires may be the ticket. There are also how-to's to replace the whistle rectifier with either a diode or a Zener diode. One advantage of the Zener diode is that for modern equipment that doesn't draw extra power for the whistle or horn, the locomotive won't speed up when you toot the horn.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*whistle*

Sounds good,John. I was wondering about a stand alone whistle controller. I got a coupla old lionel whistle blowers.My biggest trouble is I don`t get much time for train things. Aw well,winter isn`t too far off.I love that snow.No gardening, or grass.

This week is half over,everybody enjoy the rest of it,I hope..Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never enough time for the trains.


----------

